# Are there any nissan clubs in Vancouver??



## Derek090 (Apr 25, 2004)

if there isn't, there should be!


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

http://www.northwestnissans.com

if you sign up put me (mscott) as your referal please


----------

